# My retarded clown



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

He also gives kisses


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pic doesn't work and the PC version is "mentally challenged":bigsmile: clownfish.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a...BF-913E-AFC56359069B-604-00000237CB9757F0.mp4

Video


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm pretty sure tyler's filter doesn't have a "politically correct" setting....lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Geez you ever feed that fish? Looks like it's yelling at you or something. Nutso.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> i'm pretty sure tyler's filter doesn't have a "politically correct" setting....lol


It took me about 10 minutes to figure out what pc was short for...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

My clown does that when he knows food is coming..maybe feed it more?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

He gets over fed, all my saltwater fish do, my six line lets me pick him up


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine attack my hand when I go into the 33 gallon for whatever.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownfish are very protective of their homes. This behaviour is very normal, not "retarded". I have had clownfish bite my scuba gear all the time to ward me off.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My clown isn't protecting his home.... He swims into my hand and wiggles and shows no aggression 

On the other hand, the clowns in my biocube and 300 bite


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL mine does the same thing with my hand so does my eel


----------

